# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "District 9", thriller sci-fi film, Neill Blomkamp, 2009, USA

## Airicist

Director and co-writer - Neill Blomkamp

Official website - district9movie.com

d-9.com

"District 9" on Wikipedia

"District 9" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

District 9 - trailer 

Uploaded on Jun 8, 2009

----------


## Airicist

District 9 Trailer #2 

 Uploaded on Jul 9, 2009




> DISTRICT 9 depicts a fictional world where extraterrestrials have become refugees in South Africa.

----------

